# What brand for the best BCAA?



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats the best brand for BCAA?

Does it make a difference if its in capsules as opposed to powder?

How much per day when cutting?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I just get the powder from myprotein ot bulkpowder, cheap and effective.

When cutting I take 20g preworkout, postworkout, and before bed.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Powder is much more convenient if taken around training as it can be mixed into pre-workout drinks or if bought flavoured, drunk in isolation.

Best brands (in my opinion):

SciVation - Xtend (great flavours, economical and contains citrulline malate)

Controlled labs - Purple Wraath (Essential Amino Acid blend, with Beta Alanine and Norvaline)

ALRI - Chain'd Out (Malate forms of BCAAs with added adaptogens Rhodiola Rosea and Cordyceps)

10-20g prior to training would be plenty, 10-20g afterwards depending on when your next meal is.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I currently run Maxiraw BCAA's for my home brews and reflex capsules for when I take them on my own.

Usually use 5 gram on waking and pre / post workout


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i use sci mx bcaa u get a whole load of isolucine, valine,and leucine,


----------

